# New Poll: Ladies, do you give your man foot jobs?



## CuddleBug

Title says it all but with more options for everyone.


What's everyone's take on foot jobs? 

That means oiled feet, stimulating your man to completion.


----------



## Giro flee

Never, H has never asked, I've never offered. Wouldn't my hands, mouth, or V work better? Guess we're not feet people.


----------



## CuddleBug

A foot job is the lady using her feet to masturbate her hubby to completion. 

Just wondering what everyone's take on this is?


----------



## Miss Taken

I'm like Giro, he's not a foot guy and this isn't my thing so we've never done it.


----------



## FizzBomb

CuddleBug said:


> A foot job is the lady using her feet to masturbate her hubby to completion.
> 
> Just wondering what everyone's take on this is?


Haven't tried it, so I don't know if he will like it. Therefore, I didn't vote.

Obviously there's nothing in it for me _physically_ except oily feet and possibly a type of foot massage. However I would enjoy watching him get off . So my enjoyment would be at a cerebral level. I think it would make me really aroused watching him - most definitely.

Now, onto logistics: just trying to imagine it and all I can see is twisted cramping feet :scratchhead: like a pigeon-toed type of scenario. . Can you use lube instead of oil?


----------



## omgitselaine

Most of my ex's and husband now all adore my feet since I get a pedicure each week 

Even with their love of my feet when it comes to sex play hmmmmm they've alwYs preferred the other parts of my body like ....... mouth , ass or kitty


----------



## FizzBomb

Mrs. John Adams said:


> no!!! not twisted cramping feet! you hold a foot on either side of the penis. You use lube or spit. He rubs. it is wonderful to watch. I have pix...but can't post them...lol
> I play with his penis with my feet quite often as part of foreplay...


Ok, so he rubs I just hold him with my feet. Yeah, pics would be handy :lol: guess I'll have to google it up. I think he'll want to cum on my tits. I'll be horny as hell after the show :lol:


----------



## committed4ever

Hmmmm ... never even thought about it. He LOVES a boob job so if its similar effect maybe I should try it.


----------



## johnAdams

Do you need a foot massage tonight Mrs. Adams?


----------



## FizzBomb

Mrs. John Adams said:


> yes...thats it...kind of like a boob job...only with feet...lol you can also move your feet up and down...which gives him a great view of your chacha
> 
> There are pictures on Wiki...those are not my feet...lol


I think the moving feet technique with the 'cha cha' view has won me over

I'm going to be a busy gal this week, I promised my husband a dildo show wearing thigh highs and 5 inch heels. I'll be adding a lubed foot job to the list now


----------



## committed4ever

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Commiitted4ever...I love your avatar....so damn sexy!!!!


Thanks, Mrs JA! Just like me! :rofl:


----------



## Philat

Why does every new thread make me want to shoot myself?


----------



## committed4ever

Philat said:


> Why does every new thread make me want to shoot myself?


Hey Philat ... jump in the shower with her, smack that a$$ and bend her over. She'll be too shocked to protest

:rofl:


----------



## CuddleBug

Oiled foot job to completion or anal?


----------



## over20

committed4ever said:


> Hmmmm ... never even thought about it. He LOVES a boob job so if its similar effect maybe I should try it.


That's what Dh is hot for tixxy fucxxng. We don't do feet. To each their own though.


----------



## over20

CuddleBug said:


> Oiled foot job to completion or anal?


Wow ...can you elaborate please?


----------



## over20

committed4ever said:


> Hey Philat ... jump in the shower with her, smack that a$$ and bend her over. She'll be too shocked to protest
> 
> :rofl:


Philat, you may have to cuff her.


----------



## CuddleBug

I'm thinking a foot job is preferable to anal....


----------



## over20

Anal on you or her? Both are hot, DH and I have done this. I was just curious about the relation. The intensity of the orgasm?


----------



## JCD

Giro flee said:


> Never, H has never asked, I've never offered. Wouldn't my hands, mouth, or V work better? Guess we're not feet people.


Speaking from the other side of the fence: I've seen my wife's feet. I've seen other women's feet. Having something hard, calloused, muscular, not soft, inflexible and awkward around my member?

This is more of a fetish thing, I think. It either makes sense to you or it doesn't.

If I wanted something wrapped about my willy, I can think of a couple things north of the waist that I'd much prefer.



> I'm thinking a foot job is preferable to anal....


Oral sex is a gift. Anal sex is a gift. This is holding still while a guy plays with himself. But I get why you would feel this way. Anal is riskier. But the effort should be a corollary to the meaning of the act.


----------



## committed4ever

No anal for me. My ob said the only way to remove all the fecal material is with an enema. So that's just not happening for me. I don't think a large majority of women like it. One busted cherry was enough for me! I can see how it could really feel great for s man though


----------



## ScarletBegonias

He isn't into feet.But if someday he decides that's what he wants,I'll definitely fulfill that wish

on the anal note...he'd never go for having anything anal done on him. I'll let him do whatever he wants to me though,within reason of course,I'm not into pain.Thankfully the thought of hurting me turns him off.


----------



## Tess112

Nope. He doesn't have a foot fetish, it's just not his thing.


----------



## keeper63

My wife has soft, sexy feet. My favorite foot job position is when I stand at the edge of the bed, and wifey is on all fours facing away from me, and puts my c*ck between her feet. The view from that position is awesome.

She enjoys using her feet on me, and I enjoy it when she does!


----------



## CuddleBug

That's exactly why I like my wifee's feet. They're soft and the sensations I really like. She doesn't see her feet as anything special but she knows I like them. Next time she asks me, what do you want to try? I will say a foot job. If she went for the breast job and now surprises me with breast jobs, foot jobs will be next.

My wifee likes to use her soft fingers to gently caress me almost from my anus area to the tip of my penis. She sees that I love this and shiver, so she always does it. I can't do it to her yet.

Anal I will never ask for, unless she hints at it. Not for me, for her. But judging by all the ladies who wouldn't do anal for their man, I won't push or bring it up with my wifee.

I'm also thinking blind folds. Either I blind fold her and she blind folds me. Guessing what each other will do next.......


----------



## I Notice The Details

Mrs. John Adams said:


> no!!! not twisted cramping feet! you hold a foot on either side of the penis. You use lube or spit. He rubs. it is wonderful to watch. I have pix...but can't post them...lol
> I play with his penis with my feet quite often as part of foreplay...


Your husband is one lucky president!


----------



## CuddleBug

Oh yes, very lucky guy indeed. And soon, I will be next with Mrs. CuddleBug.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent

CuddleBug said:


> Title says it all but with more options for everyone.
> 
> 
> What's everyone's take on foot jobs?
> 
> That means oiled feet, stimulating your man to completion.


 I'd consider it if he came out and _asked_, but feet sort of gross me out in general, so it wouldn't be something I'd ever suggest to him on my own. Fortunately for me, he's not into feet either and probably won't ever bring it up.

I've got boobs for that sort of thing.


----------



## 312cpl

EntirelyDifferent said:


> I'd consider it if he came out and _asked_, but feet sort of gross me out in general, so it wouldn't be something I'd ever suggest to him on my own. Fortunately for me, he's not into feet either and probably won't ever bring it up.
> 
> *I've got boobs for that sort of thing.*


Generally, I hate feet! yuck!! Except...my wifes feet!?? Odd...very odd I know. :scratchhead: I give her frequent body massages that include her feet. It is a weird attraction I cannot explain. I do like your last comment!!


----------



## CuddleBug

Mrs.CuddleBug would never of done breast or foot jobs on her own. She always asks me, what do you want? She is passive. So I have to take the lead, and I said a breast job. Sure enough, the 2nd time she initiated and totally surprised me with an oiled breast job and I didn't sense any uneasiness from her either. I will say foot job next time and I expect the same result. We'll try it and the next time, she will surprise me with a foot job. Nothing risky, painful or possibly dangerous like anal sex. I hope one day, Mrs.Cuddle Bug will start coming up with fantasies and just starts doing them with me, instead of "I don't know....", or "what do you want....". As her weight comes off more and more, her confidence is going up more and more, so when she hits that turning point, over comes her insecurities, I'm in for a wild ride but for her as well.


----------



## OhGeesh

I don't want one..............or any massage for that matter. Probably cause I'm a control freak, but I feel to vulnerable maybe no massages for me EVER  anywhere except on the Mr.Winky!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Mrs. John Adams said:


> My hubby was never into feet...but he is certainly into mine. Even during sex he holds and cuddles and kisses my feet. I take very good care of my feet...pedicures often. I wear sexy, cute strappy shoes. He has also become a shoe man...lol


You sound like my wife. She takes very good care of her feet and shows them off in beautiful shoes and sandals. They are quite sexy if I may say so!


----------



## staarz21

Nope. Never done it. We just aren't feet people I guess. It's never really been brought up.


----------



## NobodySpecial

CuddleBug said:


> Title says it all but with more options for everyone.
> 
> 
> What's everyone's take on foot jobs?
> 
> That means oiled feet, stimulating your man to completion.


He would just laugh at me.


----------



## keeper63

Once read an article abut a massage therapist in NYC who had learned how to give women an orgasm through foot massage only. He wrote that many of his repeat clients would take their foot massages nude, and would masturbate while he worked their feet. 

He never got any action from his female clients, as he was gay.

I'd love to get a lesson from that guy and put that knowledge to work!


----------



## delirium

My husband would be like... WTH are you doing? LOL

He's never asked and I've never thought about it. Now I kind of want to attempt it one night just to see his reaction.


----------



## over20

CuddleBug said:


> I'm thinking a foot job is preferable to anal....


Really? :scratchhead: Can you elaborate? I want to ry this.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610

I give my hubby foot rubs because he claims he loves my soft hands, so I do it from time to time. I don't love to do it, but it makes him happy lol.


----------



## Thunder7

over20 said:


> Really? :scratchhead: Can you elaborate? I want to ry this.


I'll give that a shot. Feet can be very attractive. Butt holes are gross, no matter who they belong to. Sorry, I just don't get the hole anal thing. (like what I did there?)


----------



## I Notice The Details

keeper63 said:


> Once read an article abut a massage therapist in NYC who had learned how to give women an orgasm through foot massage only. He wrote that many of his repeat clients would take their foot massages nude, and would masturbate while he worked their feet.
> 
> He never got any action from his female clients, as he was gay.
> 
> I'd love to get a lesson from that guy and put that knowledge to work!


Me too Keeper! :smthumbup: Sounds like pleasurable fun to me!


----------



## Cosmos

keeper63 said:


> Once read an article abut a massage therapist in NYC who had learned how to give women an orgasm through foot massage only. He wrote that many of his repeat clients would take their foot massages nude, and would masturbate while he worked their feet.
> 
> He never got any action from his female clients, as he was gay.
> 
> I'd love to get a lesson from that guy and put that knowledge to work!


You could practise by massaging the spot indicated on this diagram. I've never used it as part of my sexual repertoire, but I do know reflexology works in other areas!


----------



## I Notice The Details

I must say having my feet worked on by my female massage therapist is very erotic and quite stimulating. The nerve endings there feel incredible when she rubs them. 

I wish my wife was that skilled with her hands on my feet. I sure would love to try and orgasm from a great foot massage from her. Sounds great to me. I will put that on my sexual bucket list.


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> I think the moving feet technique with the 'cha cha' view has won me over
> 
> I'm going to be a busy gal this week, I promised my husband a dildo show wearing thigh highs and 5 inch heels. I'll be adding a lubed foot job to the list now


you are a go-getter!


----------



## heartsbeating

delirium said:


> My husband would be like... WTH are you doing? LOL
> 
> He's never asked and I've never thought about it. Now I kind of want to attempt it one night just to see his reaction.


If there's oil on my feet, I'm going to be laying down waiting for a relaxing foot massage to happen!


----------



## FizzBomb

kilgore said:


> you are a go-getter!


Well, a would be go getter at least. Let's just say I floated the idea to him and it sunk like a rock. . He kinda look at me puzzled and thought about it and said it wasn't really his thing  No harm, no foul.

The other thing definitely took place though :whip:


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> Well, a would be go getter at least. Let's just say I floated the idea to him and it sunk like a rock. . He kinda look at me puzzled and thought about it and said it wasn't really his thing  No harm, no foul.
> 
> The other thing definitely took place though :whip:


i'd be up for it. why not? though my wife is not pro-foot


----------



## I Notice The Details

I ran across this picture and thought about this thread. I do think the French Pedicure is simple, but sexy.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I absolutely love foot Jobs!
Wife has nice small feet.

I also like it when she rubs my feet.

Her bedtime ritual is applying s fruity scented lotion all over her body. I like when she rubs my feet with it.

I also like massaging her feet, and yes , it is a huge turn on for her.


----------



## omgitselaine

I have and have been told I'm quite ummmm " talented " 

He enjoyed but not my cup of tea ....... I much prefer handling " him " in other ways ahem ahem !!


----------



## memyselfandi

I am not a foot person..unless it's between his legs...

Haha..but ya know..I don't think I could actually handle a foot..

Seriously though..my hubby loves to have his feet rubbed..his daughter does it for him now and then but it's not for me..no way..no how..bleh!!


----------



## CuddleBug

I rub my wifee's feet but she doesn't like it for some reason. Nothing sexual, only foot massages but I guess its not her thing.


----------



## EleGirl

Mrs. John Adams said:


> We have done this and love it! My husband loves my little feet very much.


I have very talented feet...


----------



## EleGirl

CuddleBug said:


> I rub my wifee's feet but she doesn't like it for some reason. Nothing sexual, only foot massages but I guess its not her thing.


I love to have my feet massaged.. can orgasm from it. Oh yea!


----------



## CuddleBug

EleGirl said:


> I love to have my feet massaged.. can orgasm from it. Oh yea!



Really?

That's fantastic and hot.......!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## tommyr

Funny but I just "discovered" the pleasure of feet at about age 40.
This is now a regular part of our sexlife.
She will text me during the day, on her way to pedicure, asking "what color"
Later that nite I absolutely explode all over her pink toes.
Trust me this is soooo HOT !!!!


----------

